# 

## andre59

Zacząłem rozglądać sią za elektryczną piłą łańcuchową.
Będzie używana do cięcia drewna na opał do kominka. Wykorzystanie przez tydzień, może dwa tygodnie w roku.
Husqvarna -  dobra marka, ale cena powyżej 1000zł,
Stihl - też dobra marka, najtańszy model 1400W za 669zł, model 1600W za 899zł, 
Bosch (made in Hungary) - wyglada na serię "zieloną" 1600W za 469zł,
Wszystkie trzy modele mają serwis w moim mieście.

Black&Decker - 1600W za 369 zł.

Pilarek z marketów po 250-350zł np. Flora raczej nie biorę pod uwagę.

Co wybrać? Macie jakieś doświadczenia w tej materii?

----------


## andre59

Znalazłem ten wątek:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/elektrycz...cy,t113490.htm

ale może ktoś coś dorzuci?  :Wink2:

----------


## bogus33

używam jakiejś marketowej piły o mocy 2kw i daje swobodnie radę w warunkach przydomowych. podstawa to żeby nie brakowało oleju w zbiorniczku do smarowania łańcucha i dobry markowy łańcuch. 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## pkm

Najmniejszy Stihl, dla celów domowych idealny...maszyna na lata, ostry łańcuch, firmowy olej.....i wióry lecą!!  :Wink2:

----------


## pkm

A mogę jeszcze wiedzieć dlaczego elektryczna??

----------


## Zakrzewianka

My zdecydowaliśmy się na spalinową - firmy Oleo Mac. mało znana w Polsce, ale akurat w Poznaniu jest serwis.

Dlaczego elektryczna?

----------


## LubMar

> Dlaczego elektryczna?


może chodzi o decybele... sam kupiłem elektryczną 2,4 kW i śmiga nieźle a do lasu i tak raczej nie pójdę   :big grin:

----------


## andre59

> Najmniejszy Stihl, dla celów domowych idealny...maszyna na lata, ostry łańcuch, firmowy olej.....i wióry lecą!!


Najbardziej skłaniam się właśnie ku Stihl'owi, tylko czy ta najmniejsza - najsłabsza podoła zadaniom?
Podczas próbnego uruchomienia w sklepie Stihl pracował elegancko podczas gdy w Boschu grzechotało jak w wiertarce z Topexu.




> A mogę jeszcze wiedzieć dlaczego elektryczna??


Jest cichsza, tańsza i mniej kłopotliwa w eksploatacji. Nie planuję cięcia drewna w lesie.

Ten najmniejszy (1400W) Stihl ma łańcuch o drobniejszych zębach, pewnie ze wzgledu na mniejszą moc. Model 1600W za 899zł posiada juz łańcuch taki jak piły znacznie droższe.
Czy szerokość zębów łańcucha ma zasadnicze znaczenie?

----------


## pablitoo

Hmmm - *andre* - może to i niezły pomysł ... - ostatnio ja sobie kupiłem większą siekierę  :sad:  
Nie pomyślałem o pile do cięcia drewna do kominka ... - a przez mijający sezon naciupałem się drewna co niemiara ...

----------


## PeZet

Kupiłem łańcuchową elektryczną pilarkę w hipermarkecie za 160 pln. Dodatkowy łańcuch TEŻ W HIPERMARKECIE - najzwyklejszy.
I olej - do pilarek. Niemarkowy

Pilnuję smarowania i naciągu.

Sam stawiałem więźbę, ciąłem krokwie 8x16, płatwie 14x20, odeskowanie 5m3 na 180m2 dachu. Ciąłem drewno do kominka - do kozy, póki co.
Pożyczyłem koledze - pociął nią słup telegraficzny i drewno do kominka na cały sezon.

I NADAL WSZYSTKO Z PILARKĄ JEST OK. 

Z czystym sumieniem polecam tanią elektryczną pilarkę niemarkową.
A jak ją szlag trafi to kupię następną, a ta pójdzie do kosza.

----------


## Barbossa

> Znalazłem ten wątek:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/elektrycz...cy,t113490.htm
> 
> ale może ktoś coś dorzuci?


dorzucam:

podtrzymuję, co napisałem

----------


## adiz1

> Napisał pkm
> 
> A mogę jeszcze wiedzieć dlaczego elektryczna??
> 
> 
> Jest cichsza, tańsza i mniej kłopotliwa w eksploatacji. Nie planuję cięcia drewna w lesie.


Co znaczy nie planuję cięcia drewna w lesie?
Rozumiem, że potrzebujesz pilarki do "klockowania" drewna do kominka.
Jak nie odchodzisz daleko od domu to elektryczna wydaje się być lepszym wyborem (te kilka godzin pracy w hałasie i spalinach)
Bierz najmocniejszą na jaką Cię będzie stać. Raczej Stihl lub Husqwarna.
Jak potniesz swoją pierwszą ciężarówkę "dębiny" to sam się przekonasz, że pilarka  o zbyt słabej mocy to dłuższa i cięższa praca. Mam "spalinówkę" 2.2 KM i uważam, że to trochę za mało.

----------


## lykopodium

Też mam jakąś z tych tzw. niemarkowych o mocy zdaje się 1600W i w zasadzie sobie chwalę. "W zasadzie", bo używam do pocięcia jakiś desek, kawałków drewna, cieńszych pni. Cięcie drewna do kominka to wcale nie jest takie proste zajęcie jak Ci się wydaje. Jeśli przywiozą Ci drzewo o większej średnicy i do tego już choćby trochę przeschnięte, to będziesz miał przegwizdane. W takiej sytuacji moim zdaniem nie jest istotne przez jaki okres czasu w roku będziesz taką piłę używał, ale czy w ogóle będziesz mógł ją użyć. Wg mnie: jeśli chcesz piły użyć przede wszystkim do cięcia drewna kominkowego (a więc liściastego: dąb, buk, brzoza itd) zakupionego w pniach, kup lepiej spalinówkę, z tym, że renomowanej firmy. Jeśli natomiast potrzebujesz tego do lżejszych celów, spokojnie bierz elektryczną i to wcale nie tych opatrzonych metką "renomowanych "firm. A propos: moja służy mi już prawie trzy lata i jakoś nic się nie dzieje.

----------


## lukol-bis

Moim zdaniem, to jest w ogóle głupi pomysł z tym cięciem pilarką pni na opał do kominka.
Kup pocięte i połupane, albo brykiet i to będzie najlepsze rozwiązanie.
Pozdrawiam

----------

mam elektryczną o mocy 2450 W i nie widze powodów aby kupowac spalinowa do ciecia drewna opałowego znajdującego sie przy domu 

mam jedynie uwage do smarowania łańcucha - wyglada, ze obliczono je zbyt "oszczędnie" i trzeba dac pile odpocząć lub uzupełniac na jałowym biegu

----------


## PeZet

> Jeśli przywiozą Ci drzewo o większej średnicy i do tego już choćby trochę przeschnięte, to będziesz miał przegwizdane. W takiej sytuacji moim zdaniem nie jest istotne przez jaki okres czasu w roku będziesz taką piłę używał, ale czy w ogóle będziesz mógł ją użyć.


Tu mi dałeś, przyznaję, do myślenia. Sosna "miętka" jest.

----------


## sailor_ro

Marketowa z Casto za około 150 zł,moc 1400 Watt.Ciałem nia belki,stemple,deski i powiem ze kupowalem z mieszanymi uczuciami,ale sobie radzi niezle.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## artureski

Kolejny sezon z piłą elektryczną za/przede mną. Dokupiłem drugi łańcuch i pilnik. Dębina oczywiście idzie wolniej  :Smile:  ale ostry łańcuch i smarowanie to podstawa - moja rada to rzadki olej, który gwarantuje dobre smarowanie - sprawdzić bardzo łatwo: kropelkami oleju powinno bryzgać na deskę jeśli chwilę potrzymamy włączona pilarkę. Co do uwag dot. cięcia drewna kominkowego - suche drewno o  średnicy ponad 60 cm ?!? to chyba jakieś SF  :Smile: 
PS
Ja używam zwykłego oleju jadalnego - podczas pacy zamiast smrodu spalin roztaczam cudowną woń smażonych placków i świeżego drewna :Smile:  Dla dogmatyków zaleceń technicznych to herezja - do tej pory na jednym łańcuchu wyrobiłem na trzy sezony drewno- tylko liściaste. Nie licząc wycinania krzaków na działce.

----------


## lykopodium

Ja już widziałem 60 - cm tzw. przyziemki brzozy i do tego właśnie z lekka przeschnięte. Koszmar drwala - amatora. Pociąć wówczas to jedno, ale połupać...!!!!! Kolega męczył się z tym Sthilem spalinowym i poddał się. Zawołał gościa który zawodowo z piłą biega po lesie i dopiero on dał radę swoją maszyną.Potem prawie wyklepał na tym klin. Oczywiście takie wielkie rzadko się zdarzają, ale jednak bywają. Sam nie miałem 60 cm pni, ale jedynie trochę mniejsze (ok45cm). No ale za to były pięęęęęknie wyschnięte. Jak skończyłem łupać nie wiedziałem jak się nazywam. :big grin:

----------


## PeZet

Olej jadalny do piły. O, to mi się podoba!   :big grin:

----------


## andre59

Pilarka Black&Decker, o której wspominałem jest w cenie promocyjnej, normalna cena to ok 570zł. Na stronie producenta tej pilarki nie znalazłem, czyżby były to ostatnie egzemplerze tej maszynki?

Stihl chyba nie zrezygnuje z produkcji pilarek  :Wink2:  
Jak sądzicie, czy kupując Stihla można mieć pewność opieki serwisowej za 10-15 lat?
Dbam o swoje narzędzia, "dożywają"  u mnie sędziwego wieku.  :Lol:  

Ciekawostka: serwisant z Flory odradzał mi zakup pilarek z poprzecznym silnikiem przez Florę firmowanych i dostarczanych do marketów, a polecał zakup pilarki z wzdłużnym silnikiem PE2000, która trafia tylko do nieliczych sklepów i na sprzedaż wysyłkową. Cena 299+19 zł.

I jeszcze jedno pytanko, czy prędkość przesuwu łańcucha ma istotne znaczenie?
W danych technicznych spotykam wartości od 9 do 13 m/s.

A co sądzicie o pilarce Makta UC3530A lub UC 4030A? Gwarancja tylko na rok.

----------


## PeZet

> Czy prędkość przesuwu łańcucha ma istotne znaczenie?
> W danych technicznych spotykam wartości od 9 do 13 m/s.


Ma znaczenie. Tak samo, jak u dentysty.  :ohmy:

----------


## Cypek

Moje doświadczenie mówi, że do drewna kominkowego (20-45 cm średnicy) moc potrzebna to min 2 kW. I wtedy nie ma zasadniczego znaczenia elektryczna czy spalinowa. Z tym ze elektrycznej trzeba dawać częstsze odpoczynki po 4 - 6 pniakach jest gorąca jak rozpalony kominek, można uwalić komutator. No i tylko firmowa, którą będzie można serwisować. Acha, przy elektrycznej trochę kłopotliwy ten kabel, który nie wiadomo czemu często się przecina  :smile: 
PS. Zawsze ostry, naciągnięty i dobrze smarowany łańcuch - to dotyczy obydwu modeli.

----------


## andre59

Po wstępnych eliminacjach do dalszej gry przechodzą:  :Wink2:  

Makita UC4030A moc 2kW, silnik wzdłużny, prowadnica 40cm, najbliższy serwis 50km, gwarancja 1rok, cena zakupu bezpośredniego 697 zł. 

Flora PE2000 moc 2kW, silnik wzdłużny, prowadnica 40cm i łańcuch Oregon, najbliższy serwis door-to-door 300km, gwarancja 2lata, cena zakupu za pośrednictwem kuriera 299+19 zł. Produkt chiński oferowany przez Flora sp.z o.o.

Co wybrać? Do pocięcia 2-5 mp drewna opałowego rocznie.

----------


## Cypek

Coś ta Makita słabiutką gwarancję daje.
W tym wyborze chyba jednak na tę florę bym poszedł, za jedną Makitę kupisz 2 flory, masz 4 lata gwarancji.
Aczkolwiek na moim terenie można dostać Stihla spalinowego MS-180 za 650,- zł i to bym osobiście wybrał.

----------


## Yoric

andre59

jezeli chcesz miec markowy sprzet i planujesz wydac okolo 600 zl ...hm ...

najslabszy Stihl 1,7 kW spalinowy kosztuje cos 600- 700 zl
Jest:
- markowy (gwarancja, serwis, renoma)
- silniejszy (1,7kW )od swojego elektrycznego brata (1,4kW) w podobnej cenie
- spalinowka jest ZNACZNIE poreczniejsza - wspomnisz to przy rozwijaniu i zwijaniu kabli, szukaniu przedluzacza  :wink: 
- i przewodu nie przetniesz przypadkiem
- i znajac zycie zaraz po zakupie elektrycznej bedziesz musial  ciac cos tam gdzie fazy nie ma 

Uzytkuje takiego Stihl'a - moje uwagi:
- moglby byc mocniejszy - ale to tak jak z silnikiem w samochodzie - zawsze moglby miec pare KM wiecej
- szerokosc lancucha jest wazna - im szerszy tym lepiej sie tnie - wieksza szczelina - pila sie nie zakleszcza - latwwiej uciac plaster niz jechac po spirali

WNIOSEK
 teraz kupilbym te sama pile lub te troche mocniejsza
(1,8 kW)
Y

----------


## PeZet

Stihl jest w porządku marką. Używam kosy spalinowej Stihla. Jest super.

----------


## andre59

W zawody stanęła dzisiaj (przywieżli do sklepu  :Wink2:  ) pilarka elektryczna Partner ES2200, moc 2,2kW, silnik poprzeczny, metalowe sprzęgło odśrodkowe zapewniające miękki start piły (nie szarpie przy rozruchu), napinanie łańcucha bez uzycia narzędzi, prowadnica 40cm (uzyteczna 37cm), duży zbiorniczek na olej 0,38l, gwarancja 2 lata, najbliższy autoryzowany serwis Husgvarny jest kilka ulic ode mnie, cena 470 zł.

Jakoś nie mam przekonania do pił spalinowych, jakby co kuzyn ma spalinową  :Wink2:  

Jeszcze jeden drobiazg, rozkład ciężaru: unosząc lewą ręką pilarkę Bosch widać, że ma ona tendencję do przechylania się "na plecy", w pilarce Partner jest odwrotnie - pochyla się lekko do przodu.
Co na to doświadczeni pilarze?

----------


## pug

> Po wstępnych eliminacjach do dalszej gry przechodzą:  
> 
> Makita UC4030A moc 2kW, silnik wzdłużny, prowadnica 40cm, najbliższy serwis 50km, gwarancja 1rok, cena zakupu bezpośredniego 697 zł. 
> 
> Flora PE2000 moc 2kW, silnik wzdłużny, prowadnica 40cm i łańcuch Oregon, najbliższy serwis door-to-door 300km, gwarancja 2lata, cena zakupu za pośrednictwem kuriera 299+19 zł. Produkt chiński oferowany przez Flora sp.z o.o.
> 
> Co wybrać? Do pocięcia 2-5 mp drewna opałowego rocznie.


Ja osobiście kupiłem niedawno powyższą makitę i j radzi sobie dokonale (jak na razie stare drzewka owocowe i trochę drzewa kominkowego). Moim zdaniem piła spalinowa jest dobra dla tych co znają się na technice potrafią prz sprzęcie dłubać (miałem wcześniej taką i udało mi się zatrzeć silnik - też zresztą makitę). Oczywiście stihl (ew. husqarna) zawsze będzie najlepszym wyborem - ale jest dwa razy droższy. To są moje spostrzeżenia. Pozdrawiam PUG.

----------


## VIP Jacek

*andre*, podrzuć linka do tego Partnera.

----------


## andre59

> *andre*, podrzuć linka do tego Partnera.


Właściwie nic konkretnego w necie nie znalazłem na temat tych pilarek.
są sprzedawane i serwisowane przez sklepy i sewisy Husqvarny. Taki punkt handlowo-serwisowy jest w moim mieście i tam tę pilarkę ogladąłem. Niewątpliwą zaletą jest bardzo duża ilość serwisów Husqvarny rozsianych po całej Polsce.
Podstawowe dane techniczne pilarki Partner ES2200 podałem wcześniej.

----------


## VIP Jacek

Ja biorę pod uwagę:
1. STIHL MSE 180C BQ - 949,00 zł
2. MAKITA UC 4030A - 571,00 zł
i teraz też
3. PARTNER ES2200 - 399,00 zł

ale zaciekawił mnie Partner.
Dobra cena, parametry i solidny wygląd.
Stihl trochę za drogi.

----------


## andre59

Wygląda na to, że u mnie ten Partner ES2200 trochę drogi jest, 470 zł sobia życzą w sklepie  :Roll:  Może uda sie co nieco stargować  :Wink2:  
Na Makitę UC4030A też masz cenę niższą niz w autoryzowanym sklepie, tam jej cena wynosi 697 zł.

Do pilarki Partnera przekonuje mnie metalowe sprżęgło odśrodkowe podobne jak w pilarkach spalinowych i serwis na miejscu. W miarę niska cena też swoje robi.
Dla takiego amatora jak ja ta pilarka powinna wystarczyć. Będę jej uzywał przez dwa tygodnie w roku, tak myslę.  :Roll: 

Prędkość łańcucha 15m/s, czyli niewiele niższa niż w pilarkach spalinowych.

----------


## VIP Jacek

wydaje mi się, że trza brać tego Partnera.    :big grin: 
Tą mocą 2,2 kW można wiele zdziałać.
Także po co przepłacać?

----------


## mathiasso

musze powiedzieć że przez chwile zastanawiałem się czy spalinowa czy elektryczna (jedna osoba przekonywała mnie że elektryczna to do cięcia lstewek się nadaje), ale jednak popytałem to tu to tam i wszyscy mówią że dobra elektryczna da spokojnie rade przy cięciu drewna do kominka.   :big grin:  

myślałem na makitą czy oleomakiem, ale po Waszych postach powyżej zainteresowałem sie partnerem i okazuje się że to badzo przyzwoita piła w rewelacyjnej cenie. Husqvarne akurat mam pod ręką także na dniach zrobie zakup.  W Krakowie cena 419zł.

----------


## andre59

Dla zainteresowanych:
Pilarka Partner ES2200 jest produkowana przez
Husqvarna Outdoor Products Italia SpA
Via Como 72
23868 Valmadrera (Lecco)
ITALIA

----------


## andre59

> Coś ta Makita słabiutką gwarancję daje.


Okazuje się, że 1 rok gwarancji jest przy zakupach z fakturą na firmę,
przy zakupach do prywatnego użytku gwarancja trwa 2 lata.

----------


## Duży Boban

> 23868 Valmadrera (Lecco)



Husqvarna kupiła jakiś czas temu McCullocha we Włoszech i teraz robią tam pilarki pod różnymi logami należącymi do Husqvarny.

----------


## VIP Jacek

ceny tych pilarek wziąłem z   www.ceneo.pl

*mathiasso*, b.dobra cena na tego Partnerka.
Muszę sprawdzić u swojego lokalnego przedstawiciela Husqvarny.

----------


## andre59

Casting zakończony  :Wink2:  
Ostatecznie wybrałem i kupiłem pilarkę Partner ES2200.
Zdecydowała dostępność serwisu i w miarę przystępna cena.
Dobrze jest mieć znajomego serwisanta pod ręką, zawsze można języka zasięgnąć w sprawach technicznych  :Wink2:  
Ciąłem dzisiaj drewno jesionowe. Wydaje mi się, że pilarka Partner pracuje nieco głośniej niż Makita. Być może wynika to z większej mocy silnika i wyższej prędkości przesuwu łańcucha.

Do pilarki dostałem dwa opakowania specjalnego oleju do łańcucha. Firma Oregon wprowadza na rynek olej na bazie roślinnej. W pudełku znajduje się 100ml oleju i butelka o pojemności 0,5l. Olej miesza się z wodą w proporcji 1:4 i mamy 0,5 litra oleju do łańcucha. Do pracy w temperaturach ujemnych proporcje nieco się zmieniają - 100ml oleju, 200ml wody i 200ml niealkoholowego środka zapobiegającego zamarzaniu np. glikolu. Wg producenta olej taki ma lepsze właściwości chłodzące i smarne od olejów mineralnych, zapewnia też znacznie mniejszą ilość osadów na prowadnicy i mechaniźmie napędowym. Nazwa handlowa Arborol Bio.
Po zakończeniu pracy rozebrałem mechanizm napędowy i okazało się, że olej Arborol nie pozostawia tłustych osadów, łatwo jest wszystko wyczyścić.

----------

no własnie olej roślinny rozcieńczony na dodatek wodą - musze wypróbowac 
syntetyk nawert rozcieńczony - u mnie sie nie sprawdza

----------


## andre59

Co nieco na temat wspomnianego oleju:
http://www.oregonchain.eu/arborol/

----------


## Frankai

> Ostatecznie wybrałem i kupiłem pilarkę Partner ES2200.


I jak tam po roku z pilarką? Noszę się z zamiarem zakupu, bo właśnie na podwórku leży przyczepa świeżej dębiny. Parę pniaków musieliśmy we 4 wrzucać na przyczepę od traktora!!! Największy może mieć blisko 60cm!!!

Co prawda w sobotę wpadnie gość ze spalinówką, ale korci mnie by samemu już rżnąć. Ten Partner akurat jest w LM w promocji po 379zł  :smile: 

Raczej myślę o elektrycznej, gdyż ciąć będę przy domu, aczkolwiek przed załadunkiem w lesie żałowałem, że nie mam przy sobie spalinówki.   :Roll:

----------


## andre59

Bardzo dobrze, mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić zakup tego Partnera ES2200.
W tym roku ciąłem drewno bukowe średnicy do 30 cm. Podstawa to ostry łańcuch i dobre smarowanie. Silnik swobodnie daje radę, nie przegrzewa się.
Bardzo wygodny jest pałąkowaty uchwyt dla lewej ręki ustawiony pod właściwym kątem do osi pilarki.

----------


## andrzej100

Mam tego Bosha z pierwszego postu i cos mi sie wydaje, ze za czesto musze naciagac lancuch. Moze nie jest to skomplikowane, ale byc moze cos jest nie tak z pilarka. Jakie macie doswiadczenie , tzn jak czesto naciagacie lancuch?

----------


## maroco11

a ja kupiłem pół roku temu stige o mocy 1800W za 250zł w necie i jakoś rżnie też   :big grin:

----------


## mathiasso

> Mam tego Bosha z pierwszego postu i cos mi sie wydaje, ze za czesto musze naciagac lancuch. Moze nie jest to skomplikowane, ale byc moze cos jest nie tak z pilarka. Jakie macie doswiadczenie , tzn jak czesto naciagacie lancuch?


ja ma co prawda spalinowego stihla i łańcucha nie naciągam wcale, natomiast szybko mi się tępi łańcuch, tzn po pocięciu ok 2 kubików muszę ponownie ostrzyć.

----------


## smrn

@andre59 
Czy nadal używasz Partnera 2200? Mam zamiar kupić w celu cięcia drewna na opał - ok 15mp jednorazowo i chyba zdecyduję się na Partnera 2200.

----------


## purflux

Panowie również proszę o poradę.
Potrzebuje piły elektrycznej do ścięcia dwóch orzechów. Jeden mały średnica pienia ok 20-25cm drugi troszkę większy ok 35-40cm
Generalnie piła ma być na jedną akcje ewentualnie w przyszłości czasami potne jakieś pojedyncze drewno/deski/palety na opał.
Generalnie max 400zł. Naczytałem się żeby zębatka od łańcucha nie była plastikowa czy coś.
Może kupował ktoś ostatnio w Leroy Merlin/Jula/Castoramie/Praktikerze ? Nie chce kupować na allegro tylko w razie awarii mieć serwis pod nosem.
?

----------


## Staszk

Kilka lat temu kupiłem elektryczną  KINZO w Biedronce za ok 200PLN i do dziś sprawdza się znakomicie.To nie marka pilarki jest ważna - podstawa to dobrze naostrzony łańcuch dobrej jakości. Wolę zapłacić 2x więcej za firmowy łańcuch Husqvarny lub Oregon i nie mieć kłopotów z cięciem.

----------


## LIŚCIASTY

Jestem tu nowy ale dużo tnę drewna,  mam u siebie na placu w kilku miejscach prąd więc postanowiłem odstawić pilarki spalinowe STIHL i kupiłem profesionalną najdroższą pilarkę elektryczną stihl mse 250 , tnie rewelacyjnie idzie jak w masło grube czy cienkie bez znaczenia łańcuch mocny i wytrzymały ale co z tego jak po kilku dniach cięcia piła nie chce chodzić no to do relkamacji  bo nowa ale odmowa moja wina podobno za cienki przedłużacz i dlatego styki przy silniku się upaliły , ok kupiłem nowy przedłużacz 3x4mm2 15mb , założyli nowy silnik i po kilku dniach to samo , oczywiście moja wina bo styki upalone , ale żeby nie czekać na naprawę kupiłem drugą taką samą i po kilku dniach to samo styki upalone i znowu moja wina. Jednym słowem piła elektryczna STIHL MSE 250 to złom na który szkoda pieniędzy, STIHL wstydź się za ten wyrób.

----------

